# Eclipse GUI Programmieren



## RJ019 (16. Jan 2015)

Hallo,
ich mache gerade meine ersten Schritte mit GUI.
Ich komme aber nicht drauf wie man mehrere "Seiten" erstellt? :bahnhof:

z.B. habe ich eine Combobox eingefügt mit den Werten {"Rechnung", "über das Programm"}

Für die Rechnung habe ich mal zum Testen was ganz einfaches geschrieben. (z.B. a+b=c).
2 Eingabefelder  für a und b und ein ausgabe Feld für c.

Wenn ich jetzt aber auf den Reiter "über das Programm" gehe soll eine neue Seite aufgerufen werden in der man dann Infos zum Programm(die ich natürlich selbst in Textform angebe) erscheinen.

Dafür müsste ich irgendwie ein 2. Fenster Programmieren und irgendwie mit der Combobox verbinden?
Ich kapiere das ganze meistens anhand eines Beispiels, konnte jetzt nur keins für sowas finden.

Danke RJ019


----------



## Joose (16. Jan 2015)

Wie erzeugst du denn dein 1.Fenster? 
Genauso schreibst du eine weitere Klasse welche ebenfalls ein Fenster erzeugen kann. Von dieser 2.Klasse erstellst du ein Objekt und lässt das Fenster anzeigen sobald sich der Wert der ComboBox entsprechend geändert hat.

Auf ein Änderungen der ComboBox kannst mittels ActionListener reagieren


----------



## RJ019 (16. Jan 2015)

Ich erstelle das 1. Fenster, in dem ich in Eclipse auf Create new visual Classes -> swing -> JFrame gehe.
Wenn ich das ein 2. mal mache erstellt er mir eine komplett neue Klasse.
Wie verlinke ich auf die 2. Klasse mit ActionListener?

Danke


----------



## dzim (16. Jan 2015)

Es ist schwierig dir zu helfen, wenn du uns nicht verrätst, mit welcher Technologie du arbeitest...
SWT? Swing/AWT? JavaFX?


----------



## Joose (16. Jan 2015)

In dem du im ActionListener ein neues Objekt der 2.Klasse erstellst? (import Anweisung kann von nöten sein)
Das sind Grundlagen der OOP, diese sollten halbwegs sitzen bevor man mit UI Programmierung beginnt


----------



## RJ019 (16. Jan 2015)

dzim hat gesagt.:


> Es ist schwierig dir zu helfen, wenn du uns nicht verrätst, mit welcher Technologie du arbeitest...
> SWT? Swing/AWT? JavaFX?



AWT

Ich habe bevor ich in berührung mit UI gekommen bin noch nie was von dem ActionListener gehört


----------



## dzim (16. Jan 2015)

Kannst du auch nicht. Das ist Teil der API. Wenn du dich mit einem für dich neuen Framwork vertraut machen möchtest, setzt es auch ein gehöriges Mass an Eigeninitiative voraus. Wie z.B. das gelegentliche Studium von JavaDoc (also Quellcode-Dokumentationen). Das gilt übrigens für jedes Framework und nicht nur Client-Technologien.

Da du auf eine (ver)alte(te) und seit langer Zeit eingesetzt Technologie setzt, gibt es im Internet auch gefühlt ein Milliarde Seiten, die sich speziell an Einsteiger richten. Z.B.: Programming tutorials and source code examples --> Java Swing Tutorial - Java Swing Intro --> Java Swing Tutorial - Event

u.v.m.

Da du frisch einsteigst, würde ich dir eher JavaFX (erst einmal rein den Code-basierten Ansatz) empfehlen. Swing/AWT wird von Oracle nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, JavaFX schon. Und die Liste an Tutorials, Info-Seiten, etc. wächst... Und die Ergebnisse können auch noch gut aussehen...
Client Technologies: Java Platform, Standard Edition (Java SE) 8 Release 8
(Auf der Seite hat's auch noch ein paar Tutorials zu Swing/AWT...)


----------



## Network (16. Jan 2015)

Du suchst wohl am ehesten das "CardLayout" um mehrere Seiten in einem JFrame zu erzeugen.

Aber wie oben bereits erwähnt scheinst du keine Ahnung von OOP zu haben.
Kleiner Tip: Lies dir mal ein Basic-Tutorial durch über Java und OOP.


----------



## RJ019 (16. Jan 2015)

Network hat gesagt.:


> Du suchst wohl am ehesten das "CardLayout" um mehrere Seiten in einem JFrame zu erzeugen.
> 
> Aber wie oben bereits erwähnt scheinst du keine Ahnung von OOP zu haben.
> Kleiner Tip: Lies dir mal ein Basic-Tutorial durch über Java und OOP.



Ihr könnt denken was ihr wollt, aber diese Antwort hat mir am meisten weitergeholfen .

Danke


----------

